

Can anyone remember the news.yc ranking algorithm? - myoung8

I'm building a clone just to learn more Rails (not going to release it) and I was looking for the algorithm that pg posted a while ago, but can't find it. Does anyone remember what it was or where I could find it?<p>Thanks a lot.
======
zach
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38704>

~~~
rms
What search keywords did you use or did you have this bookmarked? I'm curious
because I tried and couldn't figure out what keywords to use.

~~~
zach
Nothing too sophisticated -- the 18th result on this list had a link to it:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=algorithm+site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?q=algorithm+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

I highly recommend setting your Google preferences to return 20+ results so
results like this aren't hidden behind a second page (I use 50).

------
far33d
You could always just come up w/ your own ranking algorithm. It shouldn't
affect the structure of your app at all.

